# East Anglian Rep



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi - can we find out whats the score with MTW

He's sold/selling his TT and brought a Porsche so we suspect hes no more?

Can a moderator contact him / make a decision?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

A group of us have been / are organising local meetings in Essex, but East Anglia needs a rep who is prepared to organise events for the entire East Anglia region on a regular basis.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

UKRPG said:


> Hi - can we find out whats the score with MTW
> 
> He's sold/selling his TT and brought a Porsche so we suspect hes no more?
> 
> ...


Why a moderator ? I'll send Redscouse a nudge he's the Rep Sec.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Kool and the gang


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i agree, someone who takes no interest shold have no control :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> i agree, someone who takes no interest shold have no control :evil:


Seconded


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > i agree, someone who takes no interest shold have no control :evil:
> ...


are you just posting on every post or what ??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for raising this issue, i have infact been in contact with Max / MTW only a few days ago about this and this is where we / you currently stand.

Max has indeed bought a Porsche, but still owns the TT and yes he is the East Anglian Rep for the TTOC. He is undecided whether to keep and mod the TT or whether to sell it. I contacted Max only last Friday about this issue as i too had concerns nothing was going to be done as surely he might not have much interest in this sort of thing anymore.

If you please bare with me, and Max, for a few more days i will let you know what the outcome is. If the decision is made he is no longer to be a Rep, then due to the sudden uprise in Meet interest in and around East Anglia / Essex, i will more than likely post up a thread asking for a potential Rep to come forward.

Hope this answers your questions, please bare with me for a few more days and i will come back to you all.... watch this space 

Thank you

Paul


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

My only feeling on the matter is, East Anglia is a HUGE area to cover for anyone, you almost need to split it into 4 sections, off the top of my head something along the lines of Norfolk, North essex, South essex and Cambridge.
Then meet wise all area's can decide on when and where if there was to be a collective meet but also have monthly meets in their local areas.
Just my 2 pence


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> My only feeling on the matter is, East Anglia is a HUGE area to cover for anyone, you almost need to split it into 4 sections, off the top of my head something along the lines of Norfolk, North essex, South essex and Cambridge.
> Then meet wise all area's can decide on when and where if there was to be a collective meet but also have monthly meets in their local areas.
> Just my 2 pence


Thanks for the input. Depending on what happens with Max will depend on what i do.

In all honesty, nobody from the Essex area has expressed any sort of interest of a meet in the past, then a thread went up and BANG, a good 10-12 forum regulars were interested. So might look into having an Essex Rep, but we will see. Watch this space 

Paul


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I do not feel that someone should remain a rep simply because they own a TT.

Essex TT owners have been driven to creating local meets as nothing has been arranged by the current regional rep. If MTW is to remain rep, it should not be determined by whether or not he keeps his TT, but on the basis he is going to fulfill his duties as regional rep and initiate / support events that TT owners want.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


*Sorry, I'm not having that Dotti. Swearing isn't allowed on here, even starred out, nor are personal attacks on other members.

If you have issues please contact myself or one of the forum moderators.

Nick*

I don't really care anymore!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > My only feeling on the matter is, East Anglia is a HUGE area to cover for anyone, you almost need to split it into 4 sections, off the top of my head something along the lines of Norfolk, North essex, South essex and Cambridge.
> ...


Actually your wrong! John Horn (Hornster) always used to be responsible for the so called 'LEEK' lot which represented London East, Essex and Kent hence LEEK that is why nobody was allowed to express an interest in the 'Essex' region because with him running the show nobody got a look in let or loan considering it covered Essex a meet was never held in Essex either it seemed back in those days John had his bread and butter of his little gang which was always held in Kent.

Essex is the second biggest county it covers a very wide area. Why should there not be a Rep for this county? Why should Kent have one for them and we can't have one for us or simply a replacement for a dedicated TT enthusiast. Christ it don't take much working out does it!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right, first of all, lets chill :roll:

Secondly some of the points you have raised....

graTT i agree, if MTW wants to continue and will fullfil his duties, with or without a TT, then so be it. I was indicating that if he keeps the TT he will remain rep, i was just raising the fact he still owns the TT at the moment.

Dotti.. Although i get on with you, im sorry i dont appreciate comments such as .. ''you pathetic bunch can't f*****g sort your act with reps''.
Personally i think i have done a good job in the role i hold as Rep Sec since i took over. I would like to think that any Reps not doing their job have been taken care of and asked to step down, such as John as you mention, who i asked to move to the side as he wasnt doing his job.
It makes my job harder, and makes me look silly when Reps take on the job, and then either dont do the job, or after a month or 2 step down, which has happened across different regions in the past 6 - 12 months.

I am commited to help all the TT owners of this club and forum have the choice to attend a local meet, so please leave it with me and let me do my job. I really dont appreciate people coming out with comments like that!

Paul


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am sure Paul is doing the best he can, at the end of the day if the current Anglian rep does want to stay in the job he needs to fulfil his role as stated in the reps duties if he doesnt then Paul will have to step in but for now its up to the rep to decide weather he wants the job?

On the other hand i think a Essex rep would be good as you say its a big old place and East Anglian is too big of an area to cover.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think anyone is questioning the job that Paul is doing.

However, the feeling among those in Essex is that the current regional rep is not catering for those based there. As such, local TT owners, including myself, have taken it upon themselves to organise informal meetings in the Essex area. These have been co-ordinated without the need of a rep, and it could be argued that a rep is not required if the core Essex group are happy organising meetings among themselves.

If the East Anglia rep wishes to continue with his duties, he must be made aware of the dissatisfaction that exists within the region.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Woteva!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti rest assured I am not stalking you , I was just puzzled as to why you were posting on a TTOC thread. As far as I know (Paul might correct me here) we only had one person offering to be Rep. As much as we may like Reps in more areas if nobody is interested there isn't an awful lot we can do.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Blimey - sorry I asked now :? :? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

well guys....on the essex side of things.... i thought, for quite a while that there was already an essex rep, hence why i hadnt looked into organising anything there, and on the other side of things, the two times i did try to fabricate some sort of meet, i got next to no interest in the slightest....in fact probably about 1 or 2 people if i remember rightly had even bothered to even express their interest, even though the dates didnt suit them....but anyway, if someone else wants to do it, and try there luck, ill happily step aside.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for your response on this MTW. Its absolutely your decision what you want to do and if you have the want and passion to remain rep for EA then you should go for it but people do need to have a level of dialogue to make it worthwhile otherwise constituents will not be engaged or interested. On those grounds it may be worth a local free meeting as your first rather than an expensive track day which has limited appeal - Apologies and its not meant personally or in a derogatory way but merely a personal perspective when I saw the option back at the start of the year. You can also understand peoples concern when nothing is heard for a couple of months and then you put your car up for sale.

The bigger issue is the geography of the area. I for instance live in North Essex, which is as near as dam it to Suffolk and therefore East Anglia. Because of Geography however I'm still a good 2 hours from Norwich and for those in deepest darkest Essex, you can add another hour - for the likes of Kings Lynn you're pretty much in the Midlands in distance.

As such there is certainly value in splitting the area to East Anglia and Essex if that's possible to give the opportunity for those in Southend and the outreaching areas of Essex to stand a chance of meeting realistically but also for those in the mid ground of Suffolk and N. Essex to make the decision to which they visit.

The areas involvement has become very active with a great group of people now in Essex and surroundings and I'm sure well keep meeting as we are, however it would be nicer to have an official set up. On those grounds if we go our separate way I guess I would put myself up if needed to be Rep and would happily serve the group.

It would be great to have the constructive thoughts of my peers both in Essex but also those in true East Anglia as to what they want so we can come to a solution and understand the needs of all

If however the areas are set then I happily accept that, as it's the decision of the club and will happily accept the current Rep set up and would certainly support that or the decisions made by those involved

As said before this is in no way personal towards any member - especially MTW as requirements, priorities and life moves forward however I look at this as the needs of the many and the possibility of moving forward a vibrant group now in place which we would like to increase so more can enjoy and for me its one of the key reasons for being a member of the club.

Richard


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I completely agree with Richard, having a seperate rep for essex would be a great advantage for the people in that area and as for the rep for the area, i cant think of anyone better on so many different levels, so richard has definatly got my vote.

Saying that, if MTW still wants to be the EA rep then i feel he should continue to be, but just be aware that it is a long drive for us essex members to meet in the Norfolk area and that the meets havent got to be anything too fancy, i think i can speak for the essex lot in that it was more about having a good chat, good food, good location and putting face's to names. Its not got to be an expensive day out. 

Glen


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like to second the above posts but I dare not put anything else because a certain someone will probably have a go at me again for backing up this thread with a sarcastic post for some reason and for posting anywhere on this forum right now! However most counties are starting to have their own reps, it would seem unfair for the East Anglia Rep to take on Essex also so I suggest MTW looks after his patch while the TTOC finds a dedicated new rep with his own role for Essex alone.

I would support and back up UKRPG should do this role. He has put alot of effort and time recently into taking care and making sure our Essex/Kent meet for Sunday will run smoothly by making sure there will be adquate parking for us and kept on top of that thread. I think this would be a good enough reason alone for Richard to be a nice new Essex Rep. Refreshing start for our county run by a dedicated regular posting TT enthusiast.

Abi


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Abi please ignore this :wink: I'm sure our Membership Sec has everything under control . He has done a sterling job over the last however long . We always listen to our members and do what is in the best interest of the membership and the club for the long term. I do have to say however that the membership numbers in East Anglia are not as high as in some other parts ofthe country. I belive that Nothumberland is one of the biggest countis but we have very few members there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Essex has a lot of members on this forum not necessarily TTOC members but forum members, probably as much if not more than Kent and yet Kent has it's own rep. Going by how successfull the last Essex meet was and how successful our future meet will be on Sunday this is a good enough reason in my opinion for Essex to have it's own organiser. That said we are doing a good job amongst ourselves arrangeing Essex meets and forming quite a nice circle that seems to be very successful in agreement where each meet is being held as it is working all round for everybody within Essex boundary where everybody can drive to sensibly ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Essex has a lot of members on this forum not necessarily TTOC members but forum members, probably as much if not more than Kent and yet Kent has it's own rep. Going by how successfull the last Essex meet was and how successful our future meet will be on Sunday this is a good enough reason in my opinion for Essex to have it's own organiser. That said we are doing a good job amongst ourselves arrangeing Essex meets and forming quite a nice circle that seems to be very successful in agreement where each meet is being held as it is working all round for everybody within Essex boundary where everybody can drive to sensibly ...


Thats my point, it's not the TTF Rep it's the TTOC Rep we can only go from TTOC member numbers.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hence I put myself up in this case mate


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, 
I just wrote a bl**dy response here and got signed out :evil: lol.

I don't know anyone on the forum and am not a regular "meeter", so I wouldn't want to arbitarily vote for one person over another! That said, both Essex and East Anglia are sizeable places and to that end maybe more than one Rep makes sense, and hats off to them for fronting up for the job as I reckon it takes a fair bit of effort to get things sorted out.

I would be mindful also that although Essex may be central, with peeps willing to travel up and down from ajoining counties at the moment (and presumably this works both ways), if an Essex rep is decided upon, then the guys from Kent, Suffolk etc should (presume would) still be more than welcome to join in - that way there should be more opportunities and variety in the future for people to choose to attend whatever "fun" is organised.

Just my 2 cents worth (hope it made sense).
Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

to be honest i think it would be better is east anglia was split up a bit, it is a very very large place to cover....i didnt really realise that when i took on the job to be honest, i thought it would be just norfolk, i think thinks would go alot better with the area split it....because for one i dont even know essex in the slightest, so its pretty hard to arrange a meet outside of norfolk if i dont know the area at all..or any appropriate places to meet....id be happy to carry on if i could just rep norfolk, as arranging a meet almost 3 hours away from where i live in the extreme case seemed like a pretty big operation....the only thing i think would be a problem would be as said, the small amount of members in east anglia as a whole...let alone in the separate areas.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Having met Richard (UKRPG) more than a few times and having had many conversations on the phone and even entertained him at chez TT Spares  I think he would be the ideal candidate for a rep - friendly, approachable, enthusiastic and a member of the TTOC already.

I know I am not in the catchment area but having personal experience of the chap I have only positive things to say - wanting to do the job is a massive part of it 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok, lets put this into prospective. Could somebody tot up how many members there are in East Anglia and how many there are in Essex? Plus also, by past, current and future meets which ones have been more successful between East Anglia and Essex? Not trying to make this into a competition here or anything but it might be that when Essex has a meet maybe East Anglia or Kent (as they are planning) or Kneesworth or any other surrounding counties would like to merge every now and then with Essex, afterall there is no restrictions or rules is there? I feel which ever the case, Essex meets will always be successful because the circle that has been formed already, everybody gets on and we are a friendly bunch who will always welcome others onboard from Essex or not  . I love Essex and am proud


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Dotti. The 'Essex Owners Club' is forming itself nicely now, and will continue to do so, irrespective of whether the county is covered by an East Anglia rep or an Essex rep. We are a good bunch of people are starting to appreciate eachother's company and cars.

I favour Richard being our Essex rep, being an established TTOC member with plenty of contacts. In the same light, there is no harm in individual members suggesting ad hoc meetings as this makes the group more inclusive and enjoyable.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Ok, lets put this into prospective. Could somebody tot up how many members there are in East Anglia and how many there are in Essex? Plus also, by past, current and future meets which ones have been more successful between East Anglia and Essex? Not trying to make this into a competition here or anything but it might be that when Essex has a meet maybe East Anglia or Kent (as they are planning) or Kneesworth or any other surrounding counties would like to merge every now and then with Essex, afterall there is no restrictions or rules is there? I feel which ever the case, Essex meets will always be successful because the circle that has been formed already, everybody gets on and we are a friendly bunch who will always welcome others onboard from Essex or not  . I love Essex and am proud


Give me the relevent postcode areas and I'll do it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope you Guy's don't mind me butting in  up here in Scotland as you all know its a big area as well, and we have two rep's here, Hev & myself we work meetings out between us and so far over the last 5 years it has worked out pretty well so if one rep cant make it we always have the other to back it up, i know what it feels like when you've got a big area to cover cause Hev was off line for a few months so i took over the whole area if it wasn't the fact that i knew all the members up here i think it would of been a different story to organise a meet  why don't you organise a local meet and get to know everyone any excuse for a chin wag  
cheers trev


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats what we currently are doing in Essex Trev. I organised a great meeting last month and I am looking forward to denimblue's event on Sunday.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, lets put this into prospective. Could somebody tot up how many members there are in East Anglia and how many there are in Essex? Plus also, by past, current and future meets which ones have been more successful between East Anglia and Essex? Not trying to make this into a competition here or anything but it might be that when Essex has a meet maybe East Anglia or Kent (as they are planning) or Kneesworth or any other surrounding counties would like to merge every now and then with Essex, afterall there is no restrictions or rules is there? I feel which ever the case, Essex meets will always be successful because the circle that has been formed already, everybody gets on and we are a friendly bunch who will always welcome others onboard from Essex or not  . I love Essex and am proud
> ...


I thought you of all people would of had the answer ready to hand! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

graTT58 said:


> Thats what we currently are doing in Essex Trev. I organised a great meeting last month and I am looking forward to denimblue's event on Sunday.


where's our invitation :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So at a very rough count the whole of East Anglia has 17 members, half a dozen or so from Essex


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well we have more than 20 people attending an informal Essex TT event on Sunday..and I think we are all recruiting TT drivers on our travels.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

graTT58 said:


> Well we have more than 20 people attending an informal Essex TT event on Sunday..and I think we are all recruiting TT drivers on our travels.


Fair enough, but they haven't joined the club.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTOC members makes no difference with reference to an area. To be honest being a member of the TTOC is irrelevant of going to a meet or not, belonging to the TTOC doesn't give them VIP :lol: . Numbers are numbers who are on this forum who will attend an Essex audi TT meet as far as I'm concerned. Everybody is classed the same at these events


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Well we have more than 20 people attending an informal Essex TT event on Sunday..and I think we are all recruiting TT drivers on our travels.
> ...


Oh, I wasn't aware you had to join the TTOC to go to a TT meet? When did this come in force? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> TTOC members makes no difference with reference to an area. To be honest being a member of the TTOC is irrelevant of going to a meet or not, belonging to the TTOC doesn't give them VIP :lol: . Numbers are numbers who are on this forum who will attend an Essex audi TT meet as far as I'm concerned. Everybody is classed the same at these events


Sorry you asked the question , we are talking TTOC rep aren't we ? I'm confused. Being TTOC member might not get them a VIP but with enough numbers it will get them a rep.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Walls, I think what Dotti is asking is how many forum members have listed themselves as being in Essex? I assume this information is logged?

Her argument is that Meetings are not going to be attended by solely TTOC members, but potentially every forum member in that County / area.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > TTOC members makes no difference with reference to an area. To be honest being a member of the TTOC is irrelevant of going to a meet or not, belonging to the TTOC doesn't give them VIP :lol: . Numbers are numbers who are on this forum who will attend an Essex audi TT meet as far as I'm concerned. Everybody is classed the same at these events
> ...


Oh I get it. This is a ploy to make some of us join the TTOC, Essex based to get Rich to be a rep based on figures? That is blantent daylight robbery and blackmail now in a clever attempt to make some of us who are not TTOC members to become members in attempt to get rich his position of being Essex rep. Funny that then, if there are so many members in East Anglia what a pity they don't support their rep or back him up then! I don't need to join to go to a local meet thankyou not when they can be better arranged amongst ourselves with currently no essex rep.

Oh and for the record why was it then when Ian took over being Kent rep (no offence Ian and not a personal attack to you hun  ) it wasn't brought to any attention that the London East, and Essex bit of the LEEK was dropped? Or even maybe better planned out as to a replacement by the TTOC comittee or the rep representative if he is doing such a superb job?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No that's not it at all I'm just saying you can't really complain about not having a rep when there is only half a dozen members in the area. There are very few members complaining just as in the past there have been very few members that have stepped forward to be a rep . Anyhow Redscouse should be out of bed soon and he is really the person you need to talk to about our reps.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right,

If anybody in Essex would like to become a Rep, then drop me a PM. Although they will have to be a TTOC member to be a Rep, or sign up to be a member prior to taking on the Rep role 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> No that's not it at all I'm just saying you can't really complain about not having a rep when there is only half a dozen members in the area. There are very few members complaining just as in the past there have been very few members that have stepped forward to be a rep . Anyhow Redscouse should be out of bed soon and he is really the person you need to talk to about our reps.


Why did you as me to supply relevant postcodes earlier if you knew the answers based on your above answer? No one is complaining, just some unanswered questions that still haven't been answered and probably won't for the next eternity. Just I have had the balls to come forward and stand my stance and put my thoughts across which have been festering for years as to why Essex has never had a rep but now it has come to light that there are not enough TTOC members :roll: , is it ever possible then Essex will ever have a rep based on the above statistics or even Richard being one who has happily stepped forward and even volunteered?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As I said it was a rough count based on my geographical knowledge. The only sure way to find out would be searching by postcode just the first two letters would do. I'm not an expert on Essex but in my line of work I get to know my way around the country. I'm going to stop there as paul has posed the question .


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Its because non-TTOC members are substandard Dotti and infact are invisible when it comes to turning up to a 'TT meet'


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Its because non-TTOC members are substandard Dotti and infact are invisible when it comes to turning up to a 'TT meet'


Or physically deformed .. here's looking at YOU babe :lol:  :wink: or me a mental retarded ...here looking at ME luv [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I believe I suggested raising any issues with myself, rather than carrying on and having a pop at the TTOC.

Thread locked.

Nick


----------

